# Paper filter tests at Stumptown



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

http://stumptowncoffee.com/facts-coffee-filters/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well worth reading.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Interesting stuff.


----------

